# Librax and TTC



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm taking Librax 3x/day for IBS-D and considering trying to conceive. Every time I've lowered the dosage, the pain and D returns almost immediately. I'll be seeing my GI next week, but does anyone know how safe librax is during pregnancy?Thanks,Lizzie


----------

